
Apple tells moviemakers that villains can’t use iPhones, Rian Johnson says - jor-el
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/apple-wont-let-filmmakers-put-iphones-in-villains-hands-rian-johnson-says/
======
Tsiklon
By the sounds of things this is only if Apple provide the phone to the
filmmakers as part of a promotional consideration. From the perspective of
cultivating an image around their brand this makes sense to build this sort of
clause into any contract

------
grawprog
For some reason this now really makes me hope for a James bond-esque movie
where the villain specifically uses only Apple products for their nefarious
schemes and is defeated by a hero wielding a pinephone and a linux computer or
something.

------
wodenokoto
Then why give anyone an iPhone?

I find it weird that Hollywood haven’t designed a generic laptop and
smartphone for movies.

These items really dates a movie.

~~~
rasz
>Then why give anyone an iPhone?

Because apple paid you 1% of entire budget just for product placement.

------
olliej
I assume they all use Nokia 5110s, because what villain would risk a
destructible phone?

------
shirshak55
haha c'mon boys its apple

